# Halfpipe - Pool



## mrt (6. Februar 2003)

Hi,
ich bin aus dem Trialforum und jetzt hab ich mir gedacht, schauste hier au mal rein. Natürlich auch nicht ganz ohne Grund!

Also, wollte mal wissen wo es in Deutschland Halfpipes (natürlich breite also BMXfähige) oder Pools gibt.

Also vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.
MRT


----------



## evil_rider (8. Februar 2003)

eigentlich in jeder halbwegs anständigen skatehalle !  b.z.w. in jeder größeren stadt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peacebrother (8. Februar 2003)

Klienge ich mich da mal ein.
Ich weiss ja das man mit nem MTB Pool fahren kann aber auch Halfpipe?
Stelle mir das aber etwas schwirig vor, allerdings nicht unmöglich.
Hab das aber auch noch nie in nem video etc gesehen das einer Halfpipe gefahren is.


----------



## NRH (8. Februar 2003)

Was soll da groß schwerer sein?
Du bekommst zwar net die höhe wie der BMXer ab im grund is e net viel schwerer...


----------



## evil_rider (8. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Was soll da groß schwerer sein?
> Du bekommst zwar net die höhe wie der BMXer ab im grund is e net viel schwerer... *



1. falsch, damit kommste genausohoch !
2. poolfahren mitm MTB = genauso assi wie minirampe damit fahren ! ~ only streetfläche + jumpbox !
3. fahre mich imma inna vert warm + reifen trocken wennse feucht sind... ~ und wenn ich lust habe gehts auch 30cm übers cooping, was ich aber in 4m höhe ungerne mache


----------



## NRH (8. Februar 2003)

Ich denk die Federgabel wird scho einiges an höhe weg nehmen...


----------



## mrt (8. Februar 2003)

wie kommt ihr überhaupt auf MTB ich hab nen 20" Trialbike


----------



## mrt (8. Februar 2003)

aber eigentlich wollte ich ja wissen wooooooo es diese pipes und pools gibt also Städte vielleicht auch ne kleine Wegbeschreibung oder homepages wo man näheres darüber findet!

Im Vorraus vielen Dank
MRT


----------



## Marc B (8. Februar 2003)

schau mal auf www.freedom-bmx.de da dann unter spot check da ist die alphabetisch geordnet was es so in D gibt. vielleicht ist in deiner stadt oder einer in der nähe was anständiges. schau da einfach ma rein


----------



## Peacebrother (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Speedfire _
> *schau mal auf www.freedom-bmx.de da dann unter spot check da ist die alphabetisch geordnet was es so in D gibt. vielleicht ist in deiner stadt oder einer in der nähe was anständiges. schau da einfach ma rein *




naja hab da mal für meine stadt geguckt und dan stand auch was aber natürlich nich wo in der stadt oder wo man infos dazu bekommt, noch nichmal wie die anlage heisst.


----------

